# Whats everyone running for AD22Vf rotors?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello again,
I just got some AD22VF calipers for my B14. Whats some good rust resistant, durable rotors for these things. BTW I am a little ricey, slotted would be cool, but no X-Drilled ones.
TIA


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

i run the factory rotors, unless you do heavy track time they will provide all the stopping power you need. be sure to get some SS brake lines too

O


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'd like to have the powerslot since to me its a more 'durable' rotor, but stock is fine. I think they go for like $15 more than stock each.
(I thought SS lines was a nono with AD22VF)

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Seth, why would you think that?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Probly cuz its been said that running(B14) the ADs with stock rear drums and SS lines(front) gives too much front bias. I plan on swapping my rear drums over to disc and running SS lines all the way around.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

It turns out that running ss lines with ad22vf fronts and stock drum rears doesn't really give too much front bias. I asked myoung about this a while back and he said it was an error in that article since they had this setup for a while and the brake balance was fine


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Patscott: You stated you were going to swap the rear drums to discs, what do you plan to use on the rear, the stock front discs?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

No, stock SE-R rear calipers and discs. You cant put the fronts on the rear.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
It was a bias overkill issue. But I planned on trying it out personally and seing if it really was the case. That'll be future stuff. I have to decide tein S vs. SS lines. (lines are $120 shipped, springs are $160).

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the lines and save up for coilovers, it would be a smarter choice.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
But coilovers are never going to happen (short of winning a scratch off lotto card). However i can ask for $160 springs as a gift, then find another $110 for the rear mounts, then the $60 (correct me if I'm wrong) for bumpstops, and finally the AGX struts. The lesser drop in the tein plus the mounts should give me decent travel in the rear (not that 1" is decent...).

Seth


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Anyone have the part number for the power slot rotor? I have the A1 cardone loaded calipers. Is the rotor for the japan model only or can I use any NX rotor? I need something for lapping sessions and AutoX. Thanks


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Run the U.S. spec.


----------

